# Quest for the ultimate duck gun...



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

A few months ago I asked what you guys were shooting for duck hunting, and I got a lot of answers but very few reasons why you shot that particular model.

I'd love to hear your *likes* and *dislikes* and suggestions.
Right now I am liking the SBE II, but dont know if I should consider anything else.

I am currently using a Browning BPS, but its got a shiny blued finish that I worry will rust in the blustery weather that you encounter duck hunting.

Lets hear your thoughts, and post some pics too (a good bragging session sounds in order)

(here is my old post in case you care... viewtopic.php?f=12&t=13150 )


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Guess which one I picked. :lol:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Al Hansen said:


> Guess which one I picked. :lol:


Wingmaster?
Its a mighty fine instrument 8)


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Yup, Mine is about 25 years old now and still a fantastic shotgun. I did buy a aftermarket shorter barrell with choke tubes. Left handed gun. It shoots everything I put in it. It has a natural point for me. I think that is one of the most important issues to look for.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

I prefer this one, it has the capacity to do the job.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hhstuvzM ... re=related


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

This gun is awesome to shoot it really helps you pick your shots better. It has duratouch camo to help protect the gun from the elements. It shoots 3.5's so you can wack geese all day long with it, and since its a Browning over under it helps you pull up and get on the birds fast. My other favorite duck gun is my sbe2.

Browning Citori
[attachment=0:3hv3esm0]citori full.jpg[/attachment:3hv3esm0]


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Benelli Nova (pump):

For duck & goose hunting this gun has been the best of me.

1. Corrosion protection through out. 
2. Will shoot any 12 gauge round on the market.
3. Pump. (not a fan of semi-auto's). 
4. Minimal moving parts and holes for crap to plug up.
5. Easy cleaning break-down in the field with no special tools or drift pins. (I hate when my feet fail to find the bottom on a cold duck hunt day).
6. End of the day it cleans up quick. Because of the coatings, most of the cleaning has to do with the barrel inside. 
7. Best reason of all it feeeeeels gooood.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

deadicatedweim said:


> This gun is awesome to shoot it really helps you pick your shots better. It has duratouch camo to help protect the gun from the elements. It shoots 3.5's so you can wack geese all day long with it, and since its a Browning over under it helps you pull up and get on the birds fast. My other favorite duck gun is my sbe2.


Do they still make that model? I havent seen it in 2 or 3 years


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

Well, I have shot most of these guns, and own, or have owned a few of them too. I'll give you my likes and dislikes. Keep in mind all my duck guns are either camo, or matte finish. 

Benelli SBE II: This is the one I shoot best. Most natural feel for me, good balance, easy to get on target. I like the ComforTech stock, it tames recoil without adding unnecessary weight. It has been very reliable for me. I haven't had to go back to the truck to get my backup gun when I've been using it. Shoots all size 12 gauge shells. Kinda ugly though, but it works, and I shoot it well, so who cares?

Benelli Nova: This is usually my backup gun. I went with the 26" barrel so it would be more manageable in duck blinds. Tough as nails, and you won't find a more reliably cycling gun. It will shoot all size of 12 gauge. The recoil on it sucks. Putting the optional mercury recoil reducer in the stock adds a lot of weight to the back end and really screws up the balance. I took mine out and added a Limbsaver pad, but Limbsavers don't glide over bulky clothing very well. I would recommend paying the extra money for a Supernova for the ComforTech stock. 

Browning BPS: This was my first 12 gauge waterfowling gun. I have a 3 1/2" magnum with a 30" barrel. As far as pumps go, I probably like this one the best for waterfowl. Bottom ejection is nice because you don't send shells into your buddies face in the blind. Obviously this feature works well for lefties and righties without having to adjust anything. Same with the tang safety. Mine is a beast to lug around so I mostly use it field hunting geese. I've had this since I was 15 and it shows no rust. 

Browning Gold/Silver: Good looks and reliable. Shoots very nicely, and shoulders well. I don't have one, but several buddies do. I will probably sell my Beretta for one of these or the Winchester SX3, which is pretty much the same gun. I have shot Golds and Silvers, but not the Winchester SX2 or SX3. I haven't felt much difference between them when comparing them at the store. The Gold is only made in 10 gauge now.

Remington 870: I have multiple 870 shotguns setup for defense, slug, or upland. I don't have any that shoot 3 1/2" so I can't vouch for the Super Magnums. My first shotgun was an 870 Express 20 gauge, and I dragged that thing through all the mud, scummy water, rain, ice, snow, sleet, hail, sand, etc. and it still shoots just as well now as it did when I was 12. All I've done to it is refinished the stock, everything else is perfect. 

I've shot 1100 and 11-87 guns, but don't own any. Seem ok, but they don't exactly wow me. From Remington's site it looks like they only make the 1100 in 2 3/4" now. 

Beretta Xtrema 2: Sadly, this is the one I want to be the best, but it isn't. It has proved to me to not be as reliable as the SBE, and I've had it sent in twice for repairs. I think it is a gorgeous gun, and it shoots nice when it's working, but it just isn't as good to me as the Benelli is. It seems a little front heavy too when compared to the SBE.

If you don't intend on shooting 3 1/2" shells, then take a look at the Benelli M2. It is every bit as good as the Super Black Eagle. It will save you a couple hundred bucks if you all you are going to use is 2 3/4" and 3". 

There are the new Browning Maxus and Benelli Vinci that you could take a look at and give us all a detailed report about. :mrgreen:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I voted other since I keep going back to my good old SBE. I tried the Xtrema 2 but sent it on its way.

I didn't see a place to vote for my Ithaca Mag-10 either. :wink:


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

Bax* said:


> deadicatedweim said:
> 
> 
> > This gun is awesome to shoot it really helps you pick your shots better. It has duratouch camo to help protect the gun from the elements. It shoots 3.5's so you can wack geese all day long with it, and since its a Browning over under it helps you pull up and get on the birds fast. My other favorite duck gun is my sbe2.
> ...


They started selling them again. This time there in the new duck blind camo.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

[quote="deadicatedweimThey started selling them again. This time there in the new duck blind camo.[/quote]

I'd be interested to see who is selling them. I tried looking them up on Browning's website but couldnt find them.
I have a Citori and LOVE shooting it. But I dont want to worry about it in duck hunting conditions. If I could find a new one in the MODB, it would be a top contender.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I own a Browning Silver. I love it on upland but would choose a different gun for wet weather waterfowl. A comment was made about duck hunting ruining a shiny finish on a gun. I have the same worry about my Silver Hunter. I'd get one of those duratouch models in an over/under if I could afford one. As is, I'll stick to an 870 pump and replace it 3 times for the cost of one nice repeater.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> As is, I'll stick to an 870 pump and replace it 3 times for the cost of one nice repeater.


Jesus, what do you do to those things; 870's are bulletproof. :lol: :wink:

BTW This is my 1200th post! :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

I am in strong support of the *870* it wasnt my first gun but is my most dependable........ after the restof the world is destroyed all that will be left are cocroaches and 870 express...... nearly indestructable and dependable as can be.


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

Bax

Sportsmans sold me mine 5 years ago. And last time I checked sportsmans they still have the Duck Blind citori. I know you can find brand new ones in the box on gunbroker with the different styles of camo for around $1,750 my buddy picked up 2. I just barley sold mine cause im unemployed at the time and needed the money. On Ksl there was a new in the box citori that shoots the 3.5 just like my gun but with out the duratouch for $1,050. I have heard you can send the gun into browning to have the gun dipped in there current camo pattern for cheap or pay more for the specfic camo that you want.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Any thoughts on this Cynergy as a duck gun? It has 3 1/2 chambers and a matte barrel finish

http://www.browning.com/products/catalo ... ype_id=299


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

Bax* said:


> Any thoughts on this Cynergy as a duck gun? It has 3 1/2 chambers and a matte barrel finish
> 
> http://www.browning.com/products/catalo ... ype_id=299


I like it! :twisted:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Does anyone know what the difference between the Benelli SBE-II and the Benelli Cordoba are?
Aside from the ported barrel and extended chokes, I really cant see a difference.


----------



## Snipe (Dec 4, 2008)

SBE II Shoots 3 1/2 shells


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Snipe said:


> SBE II Shoots 3 1/2 shells


That is a BIG difference there. Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

The Cordoba comes in 30" or 28" barrels. The SBE II comes in 24", 26", or 28". 

Cordoba more $$$.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

The Cordoba was designed more for insanely long dove shooting sessions in Argentina, where the SBEII is a waterfowler. That's why you only see the Cordoba with a 3" chamber.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

guner said:


> I am in strong support of the *Remington 870*. It wasn't my first gun but is my most dependable........ after the rest of the world is destroyed all that will be left are ****roaches and 870 express...... nearly indestructable and dependable as can be.


We think alike on this. I want something that will shoot no matter what I've put it through, even when completely rusty. (yes I have tested this and it changes nothing with how the gun performs). I love it and probably won't ever spend the money to own a semi auto shotgun, although I have drooled over several. I don't do change well and when something works, why change it?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I shoot a winchester super x2 auto. I love this gun.If i was going to buy another gun for duck hunting it would be the x3. I like how it fits me and how good it shoulders. Nice light weight and is tuff. I would go with what fits you the best. If the gun dont fit right you will not have a good time out there and you will miss more waterfoel then if you have a good gun that fits you.


----------



## husker (Sep 16, 2007)

mossberg 535


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I bought a SBE-II today......  
I may sleep with it tonight, havent decided.....


Now I need it to be duck season -8/-


----------



## Gaston (Dec 6, 2008)

Wise choice ! IMO the best semi ever built.


----------



## Snipe (Dec 4, 2008)

Bax* said:


> I bought a SBE-II today......
> I may sleep with it tonight, havent decided..


I Bought mine last Saturday adjusted the drop and cast and Shot it for the first time today. Wow that's a nice shotgun. I can't wait to take it hunting. Took two of my sons out for some clay pigeon busting and I couldn't be happier with mine.

oh and i slept with mine for the first three nights. Till the wife said it had to go.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Bax* said:


> I bought a SBE-II today......
> I may sleep with it tonight, havent decided.....
> 
> -8/-


If you do, make sure to use protection. I don't wanna hear about my hunting buddy being circumcised my the action on his gun. _/O


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Got to shoot the SBE-II today! 
Shoots great with less recoil than expected. I shot very light loads with a 3 dram eq charge just to see how it cycled, and it didnt misfeed once! So I was quite happy to see that.  

My only hitch (if you could call it that) was some confusion on loading it.
It seems that after a shell is put in the magazine, you have to hit a little button to allow it to be chambered, otherwise you just keep cycling an empty chamber. 

If the action is locked back, it seems a bit tricky at times to unlock it to slide the bolt forward. The slide release doesnt always easily release the bolt forward and it takes some fidgeting around to get it to release. But I think that it will just take some "getting to know you" sessions with it, and hopefully everything will go well after that.

All in all, I am happy with it and appreciate everyone's input.
Now I am told to get new choke tubes (I guess the Benelli ones aren't so dandy?)


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... ISO-8859-1

Get one each of the Mid and Extended range. They are awesome!


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

Well, I'll tell you what, Carlson tubes are great, but Cabela's doesn't have the one you need listed there. They only have the Beretta/Benelli one listed there, which is for the Nova. You need one that says Benelli Crio Plus. Cabela's has this one:

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...&parentType=index&indexId=cat20805&hasJS=true

...or straight from Carlson:

http://www.choketube.com/crio-plus.html

I've had good results with the Briley chokes out of my SBE II. I wouldn't waste your time on the Patternmaster for it though. It didn't work all that great for me. Besides, you can get three Carlsons for the price of the one Pattermaster.


----------



## Snipe (Dec 4, 2008)

is there anything wrong with the benelli chokes that come with the gun? are the aftermarket chokes better?


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

Snipe said:


> is there anything wrong with the benelli chokes that come with the gun? are the aftermarket chokes better?


I mainly change them out because I prefer the extended chokes. I have pattern tested my SBE II and it shot better with the aftermarkets, but each gun is different.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Lycan said:


> Snipe said:
> 
> 
> > is there anything wrong with the benelli chokes that come with the gun? are the aftermarket chokes better?
> ...


+1 I shot the factory chokes for a few weeks and hated them. Screwed in the Carlson's, and I was nailing ducks dead. I found they work excellent with target loads too.

Don't forget- a big part of getting a good pattern is finding the ammo your gun likes best. Before spending money on chokes, it may make sense to try out some different ammo brands and see if you can get better patterns with one versus another. Then if that's still not getting the job done, try an aftermarket choke. I shoot a Super Nova, and have found that Federals shoot very good patterns. With the Carlson's in, they shoot amazing patterns.


----------



## ducksarmy (Jun 13, 2009)

SBE-2 why ?well in 30 years or so and 10 shotguns later the sbe is the one no jams and it shoots so well ..It shoots so well I sold all ten guns and now my boys both shoot sbe 2 yes its was there one gift for the whole year..they are 9 and 10.oh the little ****s limit out .no I dont really care if they do but its fun to watch them grow..draw backs ? loading steel shot all summer 5 cases.. maybe more


----------

